# I pilot remote battery



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

It looks like I need to replace the battery on my remote (I hope thats all it is). Has anyone else had this happen and I'm just curious how long these batteries last. I've only owned the TM for almost a year now I figured it would last longer than that.

Also if I have a track saved will I loose it or is it saved in the head unit?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My batteries died this past weekend. I have one of the original remotes, 4 years old.

Mine requires the entire back be removed to replace the two batteries. I guess the newer design has easier battery access.

I ordered replacement batteries plus two spares. A search showed that the batteries you can buy at the big box stores will not work.

This is what I ordered
http://www.batteriesandbutter.com/CR2450N.html

I don&#8217;t know if the newer remotes use this same battery


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the newer model with the access cover that locks in place and it is the 2450 battery. Thanks for the info on box store batteries I'll be ordering from the web site you posted. Do they just not last or compatability issue?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure, but if you do a search, I pilot batteries, you will find info easily on what works and what doesn't

Also, I purchased the new style remote as a backup last year. However if you don't have your backup in the boat with you it doesn't do you much good. Now I will have two remotes and an extra set of batteries.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine died this past weekend too. Lasted 3 years. Mine is the old style, 6 screws to remove to get the back off. Kind of a pain, but I can deal with it once every 3 years.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I get the 2450 batteries at Walgreens and they work fine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just looked at the manual, it only states that Panosonic batteries will not work, so I'm guessing you would be fine with any other brand.

Also I finally popped the battery out and the what I thought was two batteries is just one 2450. Those have a step in them that made it look like two the other night.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I did read some post and articles about the i pilot batteries and most of them were dated more than 2 years ago and they did referance the fact that you need to have a 2450N the batteries without the "N" would not work. When i got home this morning popped the access cover on my remote and the battery is a Sony 2450. It doesn't have an "N" designation on it. So I looked at the manufature date of the TM and it is 2013. Minn kota (Johnson) must have made some changes to the newer models. I will do a test and let everyone know what I found by trying just the 2450 battery


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased the new updated remote as a backup 18 months ago and when mine went out this weekend, I thought no problem I have a backup, I was pretty proud of myself for planning ahead. THEN I searched everywhere for 2 days trying to find this wonderful spare remote and couldn't find it. I did finally find it 10 mins ago and I'm happy, happy, happy to do so.

This morning I went to the local big box store and purchased a EveryReady Energizer 2450 and it did work the second time I installed it. The first time I put it in nothing at all, second time for some reason it worked.

The 4 Renata CR2450N that I ordered this past Sunday showed up in the mail today. So I should be good on batteries for a long time, IF, IF, IF I can find them when the time comes that I need them


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just put a new I pilot on my PDV2 two weeks ago and after reading this post this morning I just had to check mine out. The battery that came with the unit is a Sony 2450 with a tiny little s after the number.I'm just taking the s to stand for Sony. Went I bought this unit I went to wally world and bought a pack of spare battery's. Just Ray-o-Vac 2450. Well I popped one of the spare battery's in and the unit worked.

I will have to admit that I did put the new battery in upside down and the unit did not work. Put the old battery back in and the unit still did not work. My wife came out and asked what's wrong? I told her what was going on and all she said was, "try turning it over". I did, the unit worked and she walked away shaking her head.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Skippy said:


> .
> 
> I will have to admit that I did put the new battery in upside down and the unit did not work..


Yeah, yeah, yeah, but I checked and it was right side up both times. With the old style you cant even put them in upside down

Thank you for being polite when you told me my first failure was probably operator error, normally I would agree, this time however....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I night fish a lot in the fall. Frequent use of the backlight killed the original one in 5 weeks.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Two full season on my I-pilot (pre-I-link) unit. I've replace the battery at the end of each season... because I could... and not sure how much battery life was left.
The Renata CR2450N fit and worked fine. This year I went with another brand... it ended up being a CR2450 instead of the CR2450N (as best I could tell the "N" indicates "Narrow" profile). Got it on EBAY and it was listed as the "N" model but it was the standard profile instead.
I don't like this new one as much. Something not quite right with the way that this one matches up with the contact points in the remote... I have had my remote loose power a couple of times while on the water... I then had to shake it, gently rap it on my hand to get it to power back up.
(Some day I am going to open it up to see if I can improve the contact points and eliminate these power drops.)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

OldSchool said:


> Two full season on my I-pilot (pre-I-link) unit. I've replace the battery at the end of each season... because I could... and not sure how much battery life was left.
> The Renata CR2450N fit and worked fine. This year I went with another brand... it ended up being a CR2450 instead of the CR2450N (as best I could tell the "N" indicates "Narrow" profile). Got it on EBAY and it was listed as the "N" model but it was the standard profile instead.
> I don't like this new one as much. Something not quite right with the way that this one matches up with the contact points in the remote... I have had my remote loose power a couple of times while on the water... I then had to shake it, gently rap it on my hand to get it to power back up.
> (Some day I am going to open it up to see if I can improve the contact points and eliminate these power drops.)


My brand new remote and battery from Minn Kota does the same thing sometimes. I will open it up one of these days also.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine shuts off occasionally too. Haven't had to shake it. Didn't consider contacts, thought I was bumping buttons.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Ditto on the shut off's. I have had a couple of these now, both have gotten squirrley every now and again. I still think there the next best thing to sliced bread though.

I picked up a couple of spare backup batteries yesterday, eventually I'll see how they do.


----------

